# looking for tips for starting to use milk machine



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We have always hand milked or used the EZ milker but we have recently purchased a milk machine. Can anyone give me some tips about how to use it and how to avoid mastitis? We plan to leave the babies with their moms till weaning at 8 weeks but we will start using the milk machine once a day after the babies are about 2 weeks. The kids will stay with the moms all day but we will seperate them at night after the 2 weeks so that we can start milking in the morning. What do you use for udder wash, teat dip, etc. Any tips would be great! We will be milking 4.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Milking machines do not heighten the risk of mastitis if you use them properly. What pulsation is your pulsation at? 60/40 is the norm and some people say 50/50 is the best. If too high like 70/30 it can increase the risks of mastitis and damage the teat. Make sure to keep things clean. I clean teats with just warm water and a drop of dawn dish soap but I'm going to try this recipe this year. It doesn't take much for my girls teats to get dry and cracked in this dry climate. Be sure to strip out the udder once you finish milking by machine once the kids are off. You don't want to leave old milk in there. Currently I use a bleach water for a teat dip. I allow the bleach to evaporate then use the water. You can also shave the girls udder to make sure you don't get hair in the milk but its not mandatory. One way to keep things cleaner is wipe out the inside of the inflations between does. Its a pain so most people don't do it. Good luck with your new machine. They are a pain to clean but they sure do make it easier on the hands.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you! I have RA and cant use my hands to milk anymore except for things like just finishing things off. Last year my 12 year old did all the milking cause it was too hard on my hands so now that we have 4 girls in milk we need to help him and everyone involved. haha. He is very excited for the milk machine! I was reading about the bleach teat dip and read that was pretty drying. I have an iodine teat dip with the little cup thing. Last year I just used a baby wipe to clean the udder but we were getting some drying and cracking so I want something more mild. Do you do an udder balm once a week or anything like that? We will have the kids also nursing so dont want to put lanolin on the teats unless we have a crack or something.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I use a mixture of oils I keep around for my soap if they get dry. Coconut oil, olive oil and a bit of sweet almond and avocado oil. Sometimes I use a bit of Shea butter if I have it around. It won't hurt the kids and really helps their teats.


----------

